# Hitch for Craftsman DYT4000



## lizard75 (Apr 25, 2012)

Does anyone know of an after market trailer hitch attachment for a 2005 Craftsman DYT4000?


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Check, Cedar Mill Bumper and Hitch


----------

